# volunteer programs



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, 

I'm a first year college student and I'm majoring in Criminal Justice with future plans of becoming a police officer. I have been told that a great way to get started is to get involved in a volunteer program. I was wondering if anyone here knew what I could do in order to put myself into a position where I would be able to do this? I live on the south shore and my local police department was unable to give me any information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

If you live on the South Shore look into summer officer positions down the cape or in Hull. You can PM me and I can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

I tried PMing you, ROBOCOP1982, but I keep getting the "invalid session" notice. I had a hard time registering to these forums too. I'll keep trying to send a PM but if you don't mind, could you PM me the information about those summer programs? I am very interested and any more information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

